# last night



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow What fun it was to see fun r/c racing again. I've been away to long, but thanks to Bud and the guys at Freddies my new BRP car will be ready to go for a maiden voyage and good hard break in at the figure eight race. I started to working on puttting it together, then i decided to take a break and read Tangs tips, after a few minutes i relized i was going to have to move constuction to the computer desk. It sure is nice to work on something that does not require half the garage. BAck in the day there was no way you could surf the net and play on the forums while building your entire race car in front of you. I'm in love with this class already. Thanks to Don D. Bud and all the guys for the helpful insight to cost effective fun. Tangs Tips are really dead on, he is making my life a little easier thanks fellas. see you soon.
-Curly Tom


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Welcome back Curly>> these cars are alot of fun and a great group to run with in Northeast Ohio. The summer series is even better with the nice weather and a cookout by Bud before we start racing.

Freddie does a great job of putting on races and usually has somthing comical to throw in!
Curly perhaps you can get Mo and Shemp to come to the races with you


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Welcome Tom!!! The BRP series is the best racing around!!!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Welcome Tom!!! The BRP series is the best racing around!!!


Tom,

I'm from the southeast part of Michigan and race with a group of guys and gals in the Toledo area every weekend. A bunch of us started racing the BRP cars at our club track a year or so ago because we wanted to have a spec class that was fun, inexpensive and to keep the racing more even and competative. We now probably have over 20 racers that have a BRP car at our track. I heard about the BRP Summer Series (last spring) from some race friends in the (BRP gang) at Freddies Hobbies and a few of us (including yours truly) started attending. I got so hooked, I ended up attending all of the races. You can always count on a real good time at Freddies every time you go. It's a real fun group and always willing to help you out with car setups. Like Micro said.....The BRP Series is the best racing around!!!
:thumbsup:

Dave Berry


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*stage 2*

Well I have just returned from getting some supplies,servo saver etc. I assembled the front end and I am not happy with what I got so I'm going to go backwards and start over, I polished the pins and every thing, I don't know maybe it's all in my head and I'm being to critical, but the bind seems too much for my liking. I have been a machinist for most of my life so I debur everthing and upon filing the rear pod aluminum pieces I relized they are not made from 6061 series alum, but more like 1100 series(softer) so I pro ceeded to run my file flat across the holes where the motor mounts and found several high spots due to the displacement of material in the maching process---As the tool cuts the holes it distorts the material around the holes. All of this has to do with speeds and feeds of the machine doing the cutting.. I read all of Tangs tips(800+pgs) and from what I get gear mesh is important and to me if these surfaces are not as close to flat as they can be it might cause misalignment or poor mesh. So I wraped a file with some wet/dry paper added some lighter fluid and sanded tilll they were gone. I have no clue if this is a good performance tip or not but I did it and will do it in the future. Has anyone else done this or is this the part where I'm being to critical? lol:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't get too technical !!!! You woun't have FUN  Put it toghter bring it to the BRP garage set it and forget it !!!!

Make sure You used the clear silicone not the 100 weight pink stuff.


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*i forgot*

Thanks for the warm welcome you guys, can't wait to hit the track


----------



## Curly Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

*fun*

i figured as much. I was staring at it to long instead just putting it together!
i guess its the old ways creepin in. so I have put aside all the old ways of thinking and let the fun creep back in, it's been a while since I super glued my self to my self..lol:freak: and before you knew it i was giggling under my breath at how inept i had become in the process of putting one of these things together. Thanks Bud. More to come.....


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*LOOKS LIKE YOU WILL FIT IN WITH THE REST OF THE BRPers...WELCOME TO THE FAMILY.:thumbsup::wave:

K-5...IT WOULD BE MO AND LARRY....SHEMP REPLACED CURLY.*


----------

